# Mod 29



## bhong (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi to all,

    Does anybody use Modifier 29, and know how to use it? or anybody heard about this modifier?
i have search it and found one article but it does not clearly state it's use, can anyone tell me how to use it.
Am coding for an assistant surgeon and some of my claims were denied by some insurance with the reason of wrong use of modifier, currently using Modifier AS for some operative report, some are being paid and some are not.
can anybody help me on this, i Do appreciate the help..

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2010)

There is no modifier 29 that I am aware of where did you see it?
Addendum:
Modifier 29 was deleted several years ago and is no longer valid.


----------



## bhong (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, 
  First i found this, one of the thread in this form, 


  #1          
 02-06-2009, 12:35 PM
magpiesj  
Contributor

Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 13

 Is/Was there a modifier -29?
Help! There was an article published in a journal that my physician received regarding how to bill for musculoskeletal procedures. In particular, the decision to perform a procedure, such as a joint injection, at a visit. The article specifically states "do use a -29 modifier". I wrote to the publication, as I was unable to locate any reference to a -29 modifier anywhere. They replied today stating, "this is what we found - "Modifier - 29 for global procedures (those procedures where one provider is responsible for both the professional and technical component) ""  Can anyone lead me somewhere I can clear this up? My physician wants to use this modifier! Thanks!


  #2          
 02-06-2009, 03:24 PM
bpct6501  
Expert

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Minneapolis
Posts: 278


I didn't go pull any old books or anything but when I go into CodeCorrect and enter the 29 modifier, nothing comes up. Others will come up with the term date if there is one. I've never heard of that modifier. Hmmmm.
__________________
Pam Tienter, CPC, CPC-P, CCS-P

  #3          
 02-06-2009, 03:43 PM
magnolia1  
Expert

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Albany, New York
Posts: 400


I have never heard of that modifier either......
__________________
Karen Maloney, CPC 
Data Quality Specialist

  #4          
 02-06-2009, 04:34 PM
mad_one80  
Guru

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: orange, ca
Posts: 175



"Modifier - 29 for global procedures (those procedures where one provider is responsible for both the professional and technical component) has been deleted. If a provider is billing for a global service, no modifier is necessary."

THIS WAS FOUND FROM AN OLD LINK I HAD FOR WORK COMP-STATE OF CA---> SEE BOTTOM OF PAGE 4....http://www.dir.ca.gov/dwc/DWCPropRegs/OMFSNotice.rtf

SEE ALSO THIS LINK: http://www.dir.ca.gov/dwc/DWCPropReg...sasadopted.pdf ON PAGE 13

HOPE THIS HELPS!
Last edited by mad_one80; 02-06-2009 at 04:44 PM.



And on Google i search for "Nevada Medical Fee Schedule maximum allowable provider payment"


Thank you for your help, I do appreciate it, hope to hear more from you.

Bhong


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2010)

The reason code correct does not pull it up is the modifier was deleted before they went "live".  I had to put myself in a wayyyy back mode for this one and I believe it was deleted back around 1995 or so.  At any rate it was so long ago that most current resources do not have a reference for it.


----------



## bhong (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
   Thank you for that Information, Now i can sleep well and not to be worrying about it, and on Monday will talked and explain about his code... Thank you very much for your help, I do appreciate your help...  Again Thank You so much


----------

